# Help ! Not sure what it is!



## shadetree_1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Just got this today from a friend in Georgia, he said he thinks it is Popular Burl but wasn't sure, anybody out there that has seen this before ?


----------



## BassBlaster (Sep 8, 2012)

I dunno what it is but I bet it will make a cool pen!!!


----------



## Ancient Arborist (Sep 8, 2012)

Looks like some silver poplar burl I've harvested before. Or it could be maple burl. If it has a peculiar, not so pleasing aroma when cut I would say poplar. Otherwise I second the maple burl option.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 8, 2012)

Ancient Arborist said:


> Looks like some silver poplar burl I've harvested before. Or it could be maple burl. If it has a peculiar, not so pleasing aroma when cut I would say poplar. Otherwise I second the maple burl option.



Not sure how to explain the smell, but is not at all pleasant to my sniffer but then my poor sniffer is kind of wore out so who knows ?


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Sep 9, 2012)

It looks like cotton wood burl to me, i have some similar. And its aroma is interesting...
Tom


----------



## DKMD (Sep 9, 2012)

I'd guess cottonwood or willow... It looks to be fairly soft and light which makes me think it's not poplar or maple.


----------



## shadetree_1 (Sep 9, 2012)

DKMD said:


> I'd guess cottonwood or willow... It looks to be fairly soft and light which makes me think it's not poplar or maple.



This is some of it cleaned and lightly sanded with a light coat of Deft Lacquer to bring out the grain and color.


----------



## brown down (Sep 10, 2012)

Looks like maple to me I have a piece at home that looks identical


----------



## Jdaschel (Sep 10, 2012)

I would guess from the lines around the eyes, that it was myrtlewood. But i think that grows primarily over here. Not in Georgia.


----------



## howiesatwork (Sep 14, 2012)

Could be silver maple?


----------



## HomeBody (Sep 15, 2012)

Wow! I never knew silver maple could look so good. What part of the tree did the wood for that stick come from? Gary


----------

